# Thump! Tosin Abasi DVD



## J_Mac (Sep 16, 2016)

Anyone pre-ordered this? 

http://www.guitarmessenger.com/store/thump-tosin-abasis-guitar-instructional-dvd/

I ordered the deluxe version with Tosin's Axe Fx presets  I'm making a bit of progress with the thump technique. Thump, 1st finger, hammer is sounding good but thump, 1st, 2nd, 3rd finger is hard.


----------



## ncfiala (Sep 16, 2016)

I don't really have any interest in this technique or AAL, but one thing I wonder is if the technique is much harder if your thumb doesn't bend backwards practically 90 degrees. That dude's thumb is freaky looking.


----------



## J_Mac (Sep 16, 2016)

Haha I wondered the same thing til I saw this:


----------



## J_Mac (Oct 13, 2016)

Yeah this DVD is ace. Well presented, good theory and lots of examples/songs, includes a booklet. Very impressed, learning a lot. 

The deluxe version includes Tosin's axe presets (excellent), signed postcard and 3 AAL picks (my new favourite picks!).


----------



## chris9 (Oct 14, 2016)

I agree it's a great dvd from start to finish having fun learning lots of new ideas.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Oct 14, 2016)

ncfiala said:


> but one thing I wonder is if the technique is much harder if your thumb doesn't bend backwards practically 90 degrees.


The technique is harder. Hitting downstokes through the string is no problem, but getting it perfectly clean can be harder because those of us who have normal thumbs have to bend our thumbs to some angle. Hitting upstrokes is more difficult because a normal thumb doesn't catch the strings on the upwards movement like how a double-jointed thumb does.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Oct 14, 2016)

Was the DVD made by a fly by night company with low quality standards resulting in the disks breaking in your player?


----------



## noise in my mind (Oct 16, 2016)

technical application is unique.


----------



## phrygian12 (Oct 19, 2016)

ncfiala said:


> I don't really have any interest in this technique or AAL, but one thing I wonder is if the technique is much harder if your thumb doesn't bend backwards practically 90 degrees. That dude's thumb is freaky looking.



I've been wondered this as well. I use to be able to bend my thumb that way before I got surgery to have the tendon in my thumb reattached. I can kinda get that slap sound just not as clean. I can get that pseudo slap pop sound by plucking the strings while muting. Anyway, I've been wondering if it's just technique or the position on your thumb plays a big role. Victor Wooten's thumb looks similar when he does all his crazy slap pop thumping stuff.



J_Mac said:


> Haha I wondered the same thing til I saw this:


 Annnnnnnnd that pretty much answered my question. I guess I need to pick up his DVD and just practice for a few months.


----------



## J_Mac (Oct 27, 2016)

Yeah I kinda got a good thump sound on the down and up strokes now. Grew out the thumbnail a bit, that helped. But also, keeping the 'thumbs up' position is key. Thumb nearly parallel to the string. Impact on the downstroke needs to be halfway down the nail length, half flesh/half nail impact.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Oct 28, 2016)

Can honestly tell you guys, the thumb excuse is just that, an excuse lol. I felt the same way when i first started messing with it years back (tabbed the whole first album, it was a necessity) and it just always sounded like ass. Well i messed with the tone settings a little bit so I could just concentrate on the technique rather than all the nail scratches and overtones popping out, and even then it took a long time to get comfortable with it. 

The biggest help I can give, is just play with the techneque so much that you almost get lazy. The more relaxed I am, the better the attack happens. I don't use any more nail than usual, and my thumb and wrist are very neutral in position. Dont let the alien thumb thing throw you off!

vid for reference

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4agrK0oAdQ


----------



## J_Mac (Nov 1, 2016)

glassmoon0fo said:


> Can honestly tell you guys, the thumb excuse is just that, an excuse lol. I felt the same way when i first started messing with it years back (tabbed the whole first album, it was a necessity) and it just always sounded like ass. Well i messed with the tone settings a little bit so I could just concentrate on the technique rather than all the nail scratches and overtones popping out, and even then it took a long time to get comfortable with it.
> 
> The biggest help I can give, is just play with the techneque so much that you almost get lazy. The more relaxed I am, the better the attack happens. I don't use any more nail than usual, and my thumb and wrist are very neutral in position. Dont let the alien thumb thing throw you off!
> 
> ...



Nice playing dog! Impressive \m/ I must have a crack at that. What's your guitar there?


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Nov 2, 2016)

a KxK 8 Scale. Sadly I sold it a year or so ago. It was LITERALLY the best playing and most beautiful guitar I've ever seen and held, much less owned, but man I split with my old lady and couldn't justify a $4k piece. GOD i miss that one.

EDIT: thank you by the way!


----------



## jmarzini91 (Nov 28, 2016)

How is the dvd? Thinking about getting it. And do you need an 8 string for it or will a 7 do?


----------



## Visionsick (Nov 29, 2016)

So has anyone else noticed that Tosin and Jaco (amazing bassist) both have that strange bent thumb? I'm sure it makes the technique easier to execute.


----------



## ncfiala (Nov 30, 2016)

Visionsick said:


> So has anyone else noticed that Tosin and Jaco (amazing bassist) both have that strange bent thumb? I'm sure it makes the technique easier to execute.


 
There seem to be a lot of amazing guitarists and bassists who have those weird thumbs. I like to think that it gives them an advantage, but more than likely I'm just making excuses for why I suck.


----------



## J_Mac (Dec 2, 2016)

jmarzini91 said:


> How is the dvd? Thinking about getting it. And do you need an 8 string for it or will a 7 do?



This guy does a good tutorial here on a 7 string. His swirls are ace too.


----------



## fr4nci2c0 (Mar 31, 2017)

Thanks for posting this! I have an eight string now and am diving head first into this technique.


----------

